# Apply for immigration in express entry



## gauravangrish (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi 

Has anyone applied for PR under Secondary School Teacher?

Please share your experiences highlighting complete process like how the experience is calculated etc

~Gaurav


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canada doesn't need teachers. We have a surplus of them.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gauravangrish said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone applied for PR under Secondary School Teacher?
> 
> ...




First of all, Canada does not need teachers. We have far too many already. 

Second, your education might not be up to Canadian standards so you might not even be qualified to teach here.


----------



## gauravangrish (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks but as I can see teacher skill set is mentioned in NOC. what about that


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gauravangrish said:


> Thanks but as I can see teacher skill set is mentioned in NOC. what about that



See my comments above. 

If you don't believe us, do some quick research yourself and you will quickly find that Canada has far too many teachers already.

The NOC is just used to classify jobs (and some of the classifications are rather silly), it does not mean that they are actively seeking people who do jobs on that list.


----------



## gauravangrish (Apr 24, 2015)

Okay, please tell me. If I file papers for PR under secondary teachers job code, won't I be qualified for PR. Is that you mean to say?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, it is highly unlikely, unless you have a job offer when applying.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gauravangrish said:


> Okay, please tell me. If I file papers for PR under secondary teachers job code, won't I be qualified for PR. Is that you mean to say?



Not unless you have a job offer, which is _extremely_ unlikely.


----------

